# t1g.com 1995 200sx SE-R



## t1g.com (Jun 11, 2003)

My brother owns T1g.com a vinyl decal/sign/graphics business here in san diego and we use my first car a b14 as a rolling billboard for the business (I know have an Audi TT as a daily driver) I don't know how to post pics yet but here's the website you can cut and paste:

http://www.t1g.com/cust_t1g200sx.htm

See you guys at mossy.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

i like this one...









but not this one...


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Nice designs! the first one is better though,its much more clean and sporty looking
the second one looks too technical sort of reminds me of a schematic diagram or blueprint

love the rims too


----------



## crazy4myb14 (Jan 20, 2003)

very nice. we have the same rims too

Ben


----------



## AyrtonSennaD (Jun 10, 2002)

I have the same front bumper side skirt rear bumper and rear wing it's the first time i see a other 200 SX with that combinaison. I prefer the first one too. But i hate sticker


----------

